# where is my post?



## nichec

I am sorry, I don't mean to be difficult, but this is the third time already.....

I typed the longest post I have ever typed about one hour ago, I had to double check before I posted, since this is a language forum, and guess what? The post that cost me at very least 20 minutes (maybe more) was gone, disappeared, nowhere to be found  I pressed the "submit" button, and the screen showed that the forum wasn't working right at that moment................. 

I understand the work that's involved to keep WR functioning normally, but you know, I kept silence the first time, I stopped posting for 2 days the second time, and this time..............It just makes you think that "maybe I should stop posting here from now on".

I wonder if there's any way to make this work, maybe we can have a warning or something? Maybe the system can help to store the posts? I don't know, I just feel bad...............

And this is the first time I open a thread here.......


----------



## Jana337

I am sorry. 

It is advisable to develop the habit of hitting Ctrl+A and Ctrl+C before you submit the post. Firefox users are better off here because their browser's back button can recover the lost post or PM.
Edit: I've just checked with IE (I can't simulate a forum crash , so I just opened another page in the middle of writing, as if by accident) and it seems to work even there. Provided you had used the Preview button, of course.

A warning: I may be wrong but I don't think it could be done. The page would have to reload and people who hadn't used Preview would lose their posts.


----------



## nichec

Okay, I think I will do that from now on (hitting Ctrl+A and Ctrl+C before submitting the post), I probably should have done that since very long time ago  

I actually tried to get back to that page, but of course, there's nothing but a blank page.........Maybe God's telling me not to say anything on that thread  Too bad, none of you can read my funny stories  (it was a reply in the thread "appropriate attire for leaving the house") 

Thanks 

That was very kind, and very fast


----------



## cherine

I'm sorry for the lost post too, Nichec. But it _*is*_ advisable to copy the post before hitting submit.

Jana, the back button unfortunately doesn't work with IE  So, we can only rely on Ctrl+C. I almost always do it.


----------



## Etcetera

Jana337 said:


> Edit: I've just checked with IE (I can't simulate a forum crash , so I just opened another page in the middle of writing, as if by accident) and it seems to work even there. Provided you had used the Preview button, of course.
> 
> A warning: I may be wrong but I don't think it could be done. The page would have to reload and people who hadn't used Preview would lose their posts.


If they use IE, they would.

I use both Firefox (at home) and IE (at University, for example), and I happened to lose my posts when using IE.


----------



## heidita

So what happens if I press ctrl+c?

I wouldn't know as the post appeared. 

So, does it have to be C and A (capital letters?.


----------



## cuchuflete

Ctrl+c  = Copy.  It's Command +c for Mac.


----------



## heidita

So where is this copied? Does it matter if it is capital letter or not?


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:


> So what happens if I press ctrl+c?
> 
> I wouldn't know as the post appeared.
> 
> So, does it have to be C and A (capital letters?.


 
Hi Heidi,

In my computer it would be Control E (select all) and then Control C (copy). Then if you lose the post you only have to open a new reply and press Control V (paste) so you won´t have lose all the job.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:


> So what happens if I press ctrl+c?
> 
> I wouldn't know as the post appeared.
> 
> So, does it have to be C and A (capital letters?.


Simply the C and A keys on your keyboard (I see C, not c and A, not a mine although they produce lower-case letters if pressed without Shift). In programs like Word and Excel, Ctrl+C is absolutely equivalent to using the icon or the right-click menu. We do not have any icon for it here, and the right-click menu depends on your browser and settings. So the Ctrl method is probably the most universal one (for Windows users at least).


----------



## dn88

Sometimes you can also lose your post opening a private message, it happened to me yesterday (on Firefox).


----------



## Jana337

dn88 said:


> Sometimes you can also lose your post opening a private message, it happened to me yesterday (on Firefox).


You can disable the pop-up window to reduce the probability of doing it again.  The bold number in the corner is small but hard to overlook, so I don't miss the pop-up window at all.


----------



## Flaminius

, which you can disable from your User Control Panel.  Open Edit Options and look for "Private Messaging."


----------



## dn88

Thanks, it was just an accident.


----------



## fenixpollo

You can also compose a long post in a word-processing document, and when you're finished you can copy and paste it into the forum.


----------



## jann

> You can also compose a long post in a word-processing document, and when you're finished you can copy and paste it into the forum.


But if you do this, please please please please make sure you delete any erroneous formatting tags!!! 

For example, if you copy Times New Roman formatted italic text, you might get

[font='Times New Roman','italic']This is an example sentence.[/font]
instead of
_This is an example sentence._ 

When this happens, you can just delete the messy formatting tags and use the options in reply window to add back any formatting you need.  Or, FireFox users see here to copy unformatted text.


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, jann. I neglected to mention that you should open a word processing document, and before you start typing you should "select all" and format the entire document to be in Verdana 10-point font (the default font of the forum).  And avoid bullets, tabs, or any extra formatting.


----------



## Jana337

Another option: Texts composed in the Gmail editor window, that has many of the icons we use here, can be easily copied here including all formatting and without messy codes. And Gmail has an auto-save function, operating in short intervals, to protect you against your own forgetfulness. When you are done and the post is safely submitted, you can easily delete the draft. Also, Gmail protects you from closing the page or opening another one - if you try, it gives you a warning that you will lose your work and asks for a confirmation that you really want to leave the page. Even in that case, you never lose more than what you have written/changed since the last auto-save, which can't be much.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

nichec said:


> I typed the longest post I have ever typed about one hour ago, I had to double check before I posted, since this is a language forum, and guess what? The post that cost me at very least 20 minutes (maybe more) was gone, disappeared, nowhere to be found  I pressed the "submit" button, and the screen showed that the forum wasn't working right at that moment..


 
Hi *Nichec*!
This happens to me quite often and I know how you feel.
Since some time, when I know that my post or PM is going to be long or worky, I type it on Word and then I do a copy-past.


----------



## nichec

Oh, you guys are all too nice, thank you for all your suggestions and your understanding, that's really touching...........

*cherine *and *Víctor Pérez*, thanks for feeling bad for me, now that you guys are feeling bad about that post, the post had sacrificed for a good reason   

By the way, I followed your advices, and I tried to rewrite that post, and yes, I brought it back to life  It's alive and well in the thread now


----------

